# Football Coaching Jobs



## earnie232

Hi my name is Scott Campbell and i ve just recently moved to Thailand from the UK after settling in I'm now looking for some work and i was just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction for some footballing coaching work or know of anyone who wants to recruit any ideas much appreciated.


----------



## leslylaw

Search for football association of Thailand


If you are seriously looking for a coaching job, you may need a Thai person to help you coordinating among football clubs in Thailand, to look for possibility employment with any of those local clubs. You will need time and effort to contact each club to introduce your profile, because most of the communication are in Thai


----------



## dhream

*What???*

You could only be here as: A) Tourist B) Retiree C) Student not only can't you work, you are not even allowed to VOLUNTEER (unless you want to be an unpaid cop).

Since you appear from your post to have moved here with absolutely zero research, you can start your rude awakening here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...land/578705-don-t-even-try-work-thailand.html


----------



## leslylaw

If any football club is interested in your profile, they are sure to provide you work permit for working in Thailand upon your arrival. 

For example, Scott Cooper, an English football manager who works for two famous football clubs in Thailand i.e. Buriram United and Muangthong United. 
Buriram is a city name located in the north earthen part of Thailand while Muangthong United is in Nonthaburi (Bangkok compound). Buriram United football club is owned by an influence Thai politician. Most football clubs suffix name ended with F.C. = Football club. Other famous football clubs in Thailand such as Sightarua F.C sponsored by local large Thai beer producer or Osotspa F.C. sponsored by Ostospa group who is operates various kinds of consumer products business. 

I don’t have much clue about football industry, as I said, if you are seriously looking forward to work as football coach in Thailand, the door is open but you must do lots of research. You may try this, Thai Premier League . co .th


----------

